# Morgellons Syndrome--epidemic disease or internet-propagated delusion?



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

This article looks at both sides of the issue:

*http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/may/07/morgellons-mysterious-illness*

I've spent about half a day researching it, and I've concluded that it's an internet-propagated delusion. I think the mysterious fibres are textile fibres, which is the reason for their bright colours. The reason that they fluoresce under UV light is (I would speculate--nobody else seems to have suggested it) because of the optical brighteners that are commonly added to laundry detergents.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds like DOP to me.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Sounds like DOP to me.


Is that Dessicated Otter Poop?


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

I have come across a few patients like that. The notion that they have some kind of undiagnosed chronic itch syndrome is intriguing though.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Is that Dessicated Otter Poop?


Delusions of Parasitosis


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Can't explain something? Aliens did it!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Can't explain something? Aliens did it!


There are all sorts of ridiculous theories about it--nanotechnology, biological warfare, and GM food, to name a few.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

My doctors suck at times, but if I ever felt like resorting to conspiracy theories, I would have to question my sanity.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

If you've ever worked with any fibreglass insulation you've probably gotten Morgellons from the sharp little strands of glass. Touching stinging nettles or prickly pear cacti will do the job, too.


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

waldvogel said:


> If you've ever worked with any fibreglass insulation you've probably gotten Morgellons from the sharp little strands of glass. Touching stinging nettles or prickly pear cacti will do the job, too.


I think that the people who are proposing Morgellons say that the fibres are grown inside their bodies by some kind of as yet unidentified micro-organism.


----------

